# Horse height vs. Rider height...How tall is the horse you ride



## poultrygirl

Just curious..how tall are you, and how tall is the horse you ride? What build? What's the largest or smallest horse you could ride or compete on without lookin silly :lol: Thanks.


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm 5' 9" and here are my guys












Ace is 15hh on a good day, stood on tippy toes
Alto is right around 14.2 hh
Appy Gilmore is 15.2 hh
Bert is around 16.2 hh
Fancy is 14.2 hh

I feel good on all of them.


----------



## drafteventer

I'm 5'6" and in my lessons I ride a 16.3hh horse, he's just a medium build I guess. My own horse is 16hh.
Since I have really long legs, I feel I look too big on anything under 16hh, but it may just be me preferring the tall horses.
I'll ride anything taller with no problems


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I'm 5'6 and my horse is just over 16hh. I suit him well I think. I am not terribly excited about riding anything smaller because I have a relatively long torso. Between about 15.2 and 17 or a bit taller I'm good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I'm 5'10 and have ridden horses ranging from 14.3hh to 17hh, but I would be comfortable riding horses taller than 17hh. Shorter than 14.3 starts to get sketchy.


----------



## gigem88

My mare is 14.2 and my gelding is 15.2, they're both Arabs. I'm 5' 6" and prefer to ride the gelding, I think his height suits me better!


----------



## Brighteyes

I'm five foot even. My personal riding horse is 15.2 hh, and my other riding horse is 14.3 hh. I think I have some pictures on my profile of me riding my personal horse, Baby Girl... I'm currently on another computer and can't pull up my photo files.

I'm perfectly comfortable riding 13.0 hh ponies (I trained one about that height once) and 17 hh drafts. I will admit I PREFER a smaller horse -- 14-15.2 hh.


----------



## serafina

I'm 5'10" and the guy I ride is 16 or 16.1hh. It's a good size for me. I'm in the 96th percentile for height *and* weight for grown women, so I stick to the bigger guys, just to make sure I'm not going to overload anyone. Plus, I'm still a novice and tend to bang in the saddle a bit...I feel bad enough doing that on a big boy, I would feel awful doing it on one of the mid-sized fine-boned guys.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm 5'6". Our shortest is 14hh, tallest is 16'1". I'm comfortable on either end of the spectrum as long as they have enough body for my legs. I used to do "fixing" rides on my sister's quarter pony when we were much younger and he was 13 hh even, I did feel a bit funny on him! The tallest I've ridden was a 17'2" TB/WB gelding for a friend, I had never shown hunter/jumpers & she wanted extra time & exposure put on him so I rode him in the green as grass classes. Don't think now that I'm in my 30s I would want anything that tall!!!!


----------



## Brighteyes

After reading every else's answers, I must say: why am I so short? :shock:



Another snippet of information: A friend of mine does CTR on a 14 hh pony. She rides 60 miles a weekend on that pony, and she is about 5.6 ft. Those ponies are strong, hardy things!


----------



## sullylvr

I'm 5'11" and I've ridden anywhere from 14.3hh to 17hh and when I get my own horse I'm going to try to keep it 16hh and up cause I feel like I fit big guys better  I also ride a 12hh pony this weekend, it was quit the spectacle haha! But surprisingly my feel didn't touch the ground! They were barely at his elbows! My torso it a different story though... Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis

I'm 4ft 11 and the smallest I can ride comfortably is about 12.2hh and then tallest...Well the tallest I've ridden is 16.3hh and I was quite comfortable on her. I tend to ride at the moment horses around the 14-16 hand range.


----------



## sarahver

I'm 5'7 and all my own horses have been 16hh - 16.2hh but I will really ride anything. I even feel OK riding this little guy and he's only 13.2 hh!! 









It depends somewhat on the build of the individual horse - a 13hh horse with a big barrel feels bigger than a 15hh horse with a small barrel. I must admit that I do prefer a solidly built horse of around 16hh like my current girl:









But wouldn't rule out the possiblity of owning horses bigger or smaller than that in the future.


----------



## Endiku

I'm 4'11 when stretching, and I've ridden just about every size out there. I kid-safe ponies that are between 12 and 14 hh, although I did school a 11 hh shetland once, so 12-14hh is probably what my usual mount is, but I also ride a ottb that is 17.3 hh (very light build though) and a 15.1hh arabian mare. I probably feel most comfortable on a 13-14 hh horse.


----------



## Sunny

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> tallest is 16'1".... The tallest I've ridden was a 17'2" TB/WB gelding for a friend


:rofl:
Those are some tall horses!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I'm 4'11 an my gelding is 14.3 but he is one of the smallest horses ive ridden in my adult life. I've always ridden horses 15.3h+ but now that i know the difference, i like horses between 14h-15h


----------



## smrobs

I'm 5'5 and I've ridden everything from about 13 hands to 18 hands. So long as they aren't _really_ narrow, I'm comfortable on pretty much anything that I'm not too heavy to ride. My favorite height is in the 14-15 hand range though. Anything much smaller than that is just too small for any real ranch work and anything much taller than that gets hard for me to comfortably get on and off of. Unfortunately, though, my next saddle horse is likely going to finish out at around 17 hands :?. Guess I better either teach him to bow down for mounting or resign myself to seeking a hill or a stump every time I get on LOL.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lol Sunny, thanks for pointing that out. Man do I need some sleep. Might've needed a bucket truck to get on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I have done the same thing before, don't worry. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cfralic

I'm 5"2' and the horse I ride is 14"2', it's a great fit. I don't feel comfortable on horses over 15" really but I have short legs.


----------



## Sunny

cfralic said:


> I don't feel comfortable on horses over 15" really but I have short legs.


Wow, and some really small horses, too! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well I was 5'6" last time I checked. My horses are 14.3hh, 15hh and 15.3hh. I feel comfortable on all of them. The tallest and shortest are both narrow but my 15hh boy is quite wide in the barrel. I have ridden horses as small as 11 hands. I don't mind going that small, I just find it more difficult to give them leg aids because my legs are too long. I like horses in the height range of what I have.


----------



## flytobecat

Both my girls are a little over 14hh and stocky. I'm 5'4" & have had a few to many groceries. I think were a good fit. 
I wouldn't want to ride anything taller than 15hh. I used to lease a 16hh gelding. It was hard as heck getting on and off of him. The smallest horse I've rode was a friend's 14hh Arab. She was really narrow and had a short back. I felt huge on her.


----------



## EmilyandNikki

I am 5'7 I can ride 14.1 pony's, and FEEL comfortable(I have long thighs and short calf's, it is funny!) but I look best on horses about 16hh(or a bit bigger). I ride one who has a small barrel, and one who has a big one, feel comfortable either way. Getting the right length stirrup is a challenge though :/

Actually I lied, when jumping pony's I feel funny because of short necks.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

I'm 5'10 

Lottie is 15"2 and i feel completely comfortable on her because she's not narrow. Because I have long thighs and calves, my flatwork stirrups are really long but my jumping stirrups are really short, it helps me keep my balance although I do feel like a giraffe with my legs all folded up!


----------



## gaelgirl

I'm 5'5, and my horse is 15hh. The lesson horse I rode last summer was 17hh though. He was gigantic.


----------



## candice and mateo

cfralic said:


> I'm 5"2' and the horse I ride is 14"2', it's a great fit. I don't feel comfortable on horses over 15" really but I have short legs.


i am the same way. i am 5"2' and my paso fino will probably just get a little over 14 hands. my appaloosa i used to have was around the same height...


----------



## SMCLeenie

I'm 5'5, Gambit is 15 hands the tallest horse I have ever been on was 17 hands I think(draftX) and I was fine on him as well.


----------



## Shasta1981

I'm 5'4" and the smallest horse I ride is somewhere in the neighborhood of 15.2 hands and the largest is an OTTB who has to be pretty darn close 18 hands. His size was scary at first but now im totally used to it!


----------



## crimsonsky

i'm 5'3" and my gelding is 17hh and 1400lbs but i think we fit nicely together:


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Bright eyes, you are not alone! -
I am 5' nothing, one of my horses is just shy of 15, while the other is at least 25 h.-
Ok, maybe I am exaggerating a Little bit, as he is much closer to 16.2, but when you see me trying to mount, you would think he is 25 too.-
I can Just get my foot in the stirrup, but cannot bounce, so I literally have to climb into the saddle. Once up there, no problem!!


----------



## BarrelRacer86

Im 5'1" my mare is 15hh and my filly should grow to around 14.2hh, there. Both stocky built. The smallest I can ride is 13.2hh and look find, maybe 13hh. The biggest horse I've rode was a 16.3hh tb
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

My adult horse is 15.1hh. My foal will mature 14.2hh+ and I'll be fine on her no matter what but I'm hoping for her to hit 15hh. I can ride 12.1hh ponies but I feel HUGE and I'm too tall/long-legged for the saddles that fit them.

I have ridden a 16.1hh TB mare, she had a very deep girth and was broad through the chest and belly and I looked and felt fine on her. I have sat on a 13.3hh welsh D bareback and SHE was perfect too. I have veryyyy long legs for my height.

Oh and I'm 5'4", maybe a bit shorter, and weigh a bit over 100 pounds. (I am awful at converting. Just under 160cm, bout 50kg). My personal preference in horse height is 15hh or thereabouts, I don't like them too big because it's too hard to mount them from the ground and I trail ride a lot (can't take the mounting block with you!) but they have to be big enough to take a 17" saddle. My thigh measures 17 inches in length from hip to knee. And I KNOW a 16.5" saddle is too small. My dressage saddle is 17.5" but it rides small for its size, saddle fitter reckons I couldn't go any smaller and they're not available any bigger.


----------



## JessPintoMare

I'm 5'2 and Destiny is about 16h filly is about 14h Joe is about 16h and Kate is about 15.5h


----------



## Gilly

I'm 5'2 (*just* shy of 5'3) and the smallest horse I've ridden is 14.2 and largest 16.2.


----------



## CecilliaB

I'm 5'9. My gelding is 16.3, my filly is 14.2 but not nearly done growing. I have sat on her and walked her around a couple times and people say she takes my leg up nicely.....I think they are just being kind lol. But I don't feel disproportional on her. I want her to make it to 15 and she is already filling out nicely.


----------



## Poseidon

I'm 5'7". My mare is 15.2hh, which is my favourite height. I don't like any higher very much. 16 is probably my max. (though I haven't ridden a horse taller than that..) Shorter is fine. I've never ridden anything below like 14 though. All of the horses I've ridden have been between 14.2-16.


----------



## smrobs

Po, someday you'll have to come for a visit and I'll get you to ride John (18hh) and Rafe (supposed to mature to 17hh) .


----------



## Poseidon

Oooh. I wouldn't mind riding John just to tell everyone on here I did. I won't mention that I was whimpering the entire time because I'm afraid of heights.. :lol: After they're trained, I want to ride my friend's TBs. They just turned 4 and are going to the trainer next month. Right now, I think they're 16 and 17hh.


----------



## apachewhitesox

smrobs said:


> Po, someday you'll have to come for a visit and I'll get you to ride John (18hh) and Rafe (supposed to mature to 17hh) .


Just curious what is John like to ride/handle? Is he like a big gentle giant? I think the size alone would probably put me off unless I knew the horse.


----------



## smrobs

He's...interesting LOL. Keep in mind that he had been ridden a grand total of maybe 6 times before he completely outgrew my saddle (the last time was about 2 days after he was gelded) but he was certainly fun while I did. He handles about like any other green horse but his lope is a blast. Talk about flying *swoons*. Someday, I _will_ get a saddle made to fit him and get him the rest of the way broke. It would be utterly bad-*** to be able to carry the flag on him in the parade:wink:.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha awesome when you do get to go in a parade with him. Photos are a must, that would great to see.


----------



## Poseidon

I would swoon so much if I saw you walk by with him in a parade. Hot ****. 

Come to think of it, I've never seen anyone lope on a percheron..


----------



## smrobs

Apache, that will probably be at least a couple years down the line. Now ya'll got me watching videos of riding him and wishing I had a saddle for his fat butt LOL.

This was a couple of years ago so he would have been a little over 3. And forgive my bouncyness. His trot is absolutely horrid to try to ride.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah I am aware it wouldn't be for a few years. That looked pretty cool though. I would hate to fall off a horse his size, its bad enough when they are small. Imagine if he spooked and did a big buck haha sorry my imagination getting away with me.


----------



## writer23

I'm 5'9 (medium build) and my gelding is 17.3 and quite large boned but narrow enough around the girth (ahem, I am on the largest girth - any more weight and we'll need an extender) that my leg reaches a nice spot and doesn't make me look too small at all. My first horse was a 14.3hh Morgan and while I was only 12, I was the same height as now. I rode her until last year every time I was back in the country up until we lost her last year.


----------



## waresbear

I am 5'6" and ride horses 15.2 & 16hh, the later being my show horse, the other is my husband's but I am the exerciser. I like the gait of a larger horse, but I think when these boys are retired I will be getting something (prolly arabs) smaller cuz I am getting older and it's just easier. SMrobs, that is an awesome looking horse you are riding in that vid. If that horse lived up here, he would be recruited to pull moose outta the woods.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

I'm 6'2" and my horse is 16.2hh. the tallest horse I rode was a bit over 18hh


----------



## Jacksmama

I'm almost 5'8 and Jack is right at 15.1hh and stocky, we fit about perfectly. I have ridden as short as 14.2 and was fine because I have relatively short legs, but I am also comfortable on 16hh+.


----------



## Rawlo

G'day, I'm 163cm (not really sure what that makes me but I think that it's some where near the 5"3 - 5"4 mark). My mare is 14.2hh but I've owned horses of various heights 12.3hh (welsh mountain pony) up to 16.2hh (thoroughbred eventer). Choice of horse depends a lot on what you ultimately want to do...when I bought my new mare I knew I wanted a mare & she had to fall between 14 & 15hh no taller, due to the type of work I would do with her...I needed a horse that I could open & close gates & work cattle with on. I eventually will enjoy trails & maybe team penning with her. I also will eventually breed one or two foals from her as projects as my knowledge increases, she is very typey for reining (an area I'd love to explore) but she would need a lot of work to bring her up to reining capability as she's been trained in other areas & is not as fluid with turns as she would need to be nor does she have a nice soft snaffle mouth (in other words her brakes need a bit of work to bring em back to good working order)...I'm currently working on getting her soft but she most enjoys just going for a nice easy ride in the country side & to be honest it's something that I enjoy to...

Happy horsing 

Rawlo


----------



## Eliz

i am 5'6.5 and my horse is about 14.3h. he is pretty narrow so my leg is right at his 'elbow'. the biggest horse ive ridden is 16h... i would almost rather be a giant than a little bird perched on top lol.

i adore a big tb or wb though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpingBean

I'm 5'1". My smallest horse is 15.2hh and my tallest is close to 17. I personally prefer taller horses because I have longer legs and a tall horse makes me appear more in proportion. However, I'm fine on smaller horses too.


----------



## evanthomas

i'm 6' thin build and have a 15.2 quarter horse mare. i feel comfortable on her. smallest at my current height would probably be a 13.3 haflinger and tallest maybe a 16 something saddlebred my friend had?


----------



## howrsegirl123

I'm 5'9" and my personal horse is 15.3. I originally wanted something at least 16, but I loved him so much I gave in. But seriously, I feel good on him. Even with long legs, he has a deep body, and when he's carrying himself correctly he feels HUGE underneath me. I don't feel comfortable on anything less than 15 for arena riding. I'd play around on things shorter than that. I once worked with a pony that I could just throw a leg over to get on. And I've ridden 18 hand drafts. My ideal is about 16.2.


----------



## boots

My personal horse is 16.1 and I ride anything from ponies to large drafts.


----------



## kiltsrhott

I measure between 5'5"& 5'6" and I'm more leg than torso. My horse is a 17-hand draft cross. She is a little on the drafty side. I may be able to get away with something up to 17.2. My lower limit is probably about 15 hands with an average build horse. Any smaller than that and my heels just hang too far below the horse's belly for me to properly use my lower leg. I can get away with that short, or even a little shorter on stocky built horses, but I'm really not comfortable on horses that barely break pony in height. The height of horse that's most comfortable for me to ride is about 16 hands.


----------



## DuckDodgers

I'm 5'3" and my horse was a relatively well built 15hh QH. IMO the perfect height/build combo for me. Back when I was first looking to buy a horse I was looking in the 14.2-16hh range. Now that I'll be back in the market soon I'll probably be looking from 14.2-16.2hh. Anything shorter or taller than that range I wouldn't really want for my personal horse, not that there's anything wrong with people who want to ride taller or shorter horses. Would prefer a bulkier horse if at the lower end of the range, and lighter on the upper end for the sake of "visual appeal". 

I've comfortably ridden horses from the 12-17hh range. I look somewhat like a little kid on the very tall ones and my legs come down pretty far on some of the smaller ponies, but we've gotten the job done. The horse I'm riding most right now is a 17hh lightly built TB. I don't feel that I look TOO silly on him, but a horse with any substantial bulk at that height and it's a bit much.


----------



## ChitChatChet

I ride a 14.2 hand horse and I am 5"8.

Riding a couple of Dells ponies currently for a friend that are around 13 hands. Those guys are amazing. They can really move.

I really dont care to ride tall horses. I prefer 14 hand and smaller.


----------



## DreaMy

I'm 5'4'' and my mare is 14.2... or at least that's what her seller said she was, I think I must have shrunk her because I would guess that she's closer to 14 hh, I love her anyways.

In the last few years I've really grown fond of short and stocky "cow horse" types, when I went through an english phase I was riding 16/17 hh warmbloods regularly and I probably wasn't even 5'.


----------



## bsms

Haven't seen smrobs post for a long time. :sad: Then I realized this thread had come back from the dead. 

Oh well: I'm 5'7" or 5'8" depending on slouch. My horses are 13.0, 14.3 and 15.0. Used to have a horse who was 15.2 or 15.3...she wasn't much for standing still to be measured.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm 5'3 and I'll ride anything from 13hh upwards - with no upper limit.

The tallest I've ridden would have been 17.2 at a guess. BEAUTIFUL mare. I felt awesome on her. Looked like a pimple on a pumpkin but I don't care, I felt confident and balanced.

I'm currently riding a 14.3hh QH and I feel good on him, but he definitely feels tiny compared to what I'm used to (16hh+) and it's taking some adjusting.


----------



## aclassicalpaint

I'm 5'5 with long legs (athletic build). My personal horse is 14.1hh and stocky since she's a Paint with performance and halter lines. I feel comfortable on her, but she's still too short because if my legs go too far forward my feet will touch her legs. The horse I usually ride is a 17.2hh OTTB with a fairly narrow build. He's comfortable too but I make him look average sized lol! I found I look best and am most comfortable on a 16.2hh OTTB with a regular build  Anything under 15.3hh is too short, anything over 18hh is too intimidating!


----------



## hollysjubilee

*shorter horses*

I'm 5'4" . . . and as I age, my horses are getting shorter.:think:

I grew up riding a 15.2h mare who was the fastest thing on 4-legs (or sure felt that way!), and she felt a perfect size. I did measure my Dunalino yesterday, and he's between 14.2h and 14.3 hands and is currently the horse I ride most often. He is a good mount for me at present and gives me opportunities to learn new training techniques.

The largest horse I owned was a 17h breeding stock Paint that I bought as a lesson horse. He was a fabulous for beginner lessons. I also had a 16.2h Belgian/Morgan gelding that was one of my favorite horses to ride (bareback and on trail since none of my saddles fit his wide shoulders) and he was also excellent for bareback lessons on the longe.


----------



## LoftyCastle

I'm 5'3 and i ride a 14.3 cob


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm 5'2" (and a half if you want to be precise) and my regular riding horse is 16 hands. My herd ranges from about 14.2 - 16.1 and I ride them all just not as often as I ride my regular horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm 5'7" and my gelding is 17hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

I'm 5'2" with short legs. My horse used to be 15hh, but that was with shoes and a farrier that left his feet too long ;-) I re-measured him recently and he's just a hair over 14.3hh now.

I also ride a pony who's 13.1 or 13.2 ish. She's quite stocky (almost as big around the heart girth as my horse!) and my legs don't go past her belly at all, even though I ride with dressage length stirrups.

I used to lease a 16.2hh TB cross and I always felt I looked ridiculous on him. I looked like I had my stirrups jumping length even though they weren't :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm 5'7" and my gelding is 17hh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm 5'7" too if I slouch slightly. I'd need a fire truck to come by and lift me on to a 17 hand horse! Good on ya! :cheers:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

bsms said:


> I'm 5'7" too if I slouch slightly. I'd need a fire truck to come by and lift me on to a 17 hand horse! Good on ya! :cheers:


It's a feat getting in the saddle, but once I'm up, nothing beats the ride. He's like riding a couch. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlady

I'm 5'7"and the horse I ride most is 16.2. I have 3 horses and ride them all. My draft 17.3 is the smooth and fun to ride. The 1 i ride most when I go to shows is my 15.2 appy that built like a tank.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33

I have an OTTB who is 15.3 hands and a Dutch Warmblood who is 18.1.


----------



## Roman

I am 5'5" tall and my Arabian is 15hh, I've ridden 16hh horses too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I'm 5.3 and I ride a 16.2 gelding. He's got a massive build - a driving horse by blood. I know I "look better" on Arabians and on 14-15hh horses, but I really love my big boy and where I live larger horses are the norm anyway.


----------



## Rebelwithacause

I'm 5'8 and ride a 14.2hh mare. We probably look _super_ silly, but our personalities just clicked so I said 'to heck with it'. I always thought I would buy a stocky, big (16hh+), light colored gelding as my first horse. I wound up with a short, solid black mare :icon_rolleyes:

Go figure!


----------



## RaiRaiNY

I'm 5'7" and Amica is a stocky 14.2.


----------



## Eclair

I'm 5'10" with long legs and ride a 17hh geld


----------



## lostastirrup

I am 5'2" and the smallest thing I rode at this height was a 12.something welsh/shetland pony cross. The largest is a tie between the OTTB, the Irish Spothorse and the Percheron Friesian. Though to be honest the ISH feels like the most horse.


----------



## BiologyBrain

I'm 5'6" and 140lbs and currently riding a 13-3HH Curly horse and a 17-3HH Belgian. Since the Curly has a nice round barrel I think I fit on her nicely although it feels really weird to get on her after riding the Belgian. It's kind of like sitting on a stool after sitting in a recliner... My other horses have been in the 15-16HH range and that's probably my sweet spot. I'm breaking the Curly in for my daughter. I ride the Belgian just 'cause I can. :-D


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BiologyBrain said:


> it feels really weird to get on her after riding the Belgian. It's kind of like sitting on a stool after sitting in a recliner...


OMG! You described that feeling perfectly! ROFL! I worked at a Girl Scout horse camp as a wrangler and our smallest horse was a 14hh obese APHA. Our biggest was a 16.3hh obese Friesian cross (no idea what she was crossed with). Schooled the Friesian cross in the arena, then took the APHA out on a trail ride less than an hour later. It felt sooooooooooooo weird!!! :cowboy:


----------

